# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου ARV5150 True Mosfet power amp 2000W

## Apostoliz

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μήπως έχει κανένας ή ξέρει που μπορώ να βρώ το  σχηματικό του εν λόγω ενισχυτή γιατί μου τον έφερε ένας φίλος για  επισκευή και βρίσκεται μόνιμα σε κατάσταση προστασίας!                          :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## Apostoliz

Έχω ελέγξει εκτός πλακέτας όλα τα FET όπως και τα rectifiers (ανορθωτές ρεύματος) και όλα δείχνουν οκ ούτε βραχυκυκλωμένα ούτε ανοικτά....κανένα tip τι άλλο να ελέγξω?

----------


## Thanos10

Το τροφοδοτικο του ενισχυτη δουλευει βγαζει τασεις?
Ξεχωρισε τα καναλια ενα ενα και κανε δοκιμες.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν σου βγάζει τάσεις έλεγξε και το κύκλωμα προστασίας.

----------


## Apostoliz

Μπορώ να απομονώσω το τροφοδοτικό από τα κανάλια? Το κύκλωμα προστασίας πως το ελέγχω spirosfu??

----------


## Danza

Θα ξεκολλήσεις το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή και θα συνδέσεις μια κοινή λάμπα 220v στην έξοδο με τον εξής τρόπο: τύλιγμα - μεσαία λήψη (γείωση) - τύλιγμα. Τα άκρα της λάμπας θα συνδεθούν με τα τυλίγματα και μετά με ένα πολύμετρο θα μετρήσεις τι τάση δίνει ο μετασχηματιστής ως προς την μεσαία λήψη, (το μαύρο του πολύμετρου στην μεσαία λήψη/γείωση και το κόκκινο του πολύμετρου στα τυλίγματα).

Την λάμπα πρέπει να την βάλεις για να "βλέπει" φορτίο το τροφοδοτικό αλλιώς θα κάνουν μπάμ οι μόσφετ!

Το κύκλωμα προστασίας θα το βρείς με τον εξής τρόπο: κάπου στην ψύκτρα υπάρχει ένα θερμίστορ, θα ακολουθήσεις τις "γραμμές" του που καταλήγουν σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο, Θα αλλάξεις αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο (γιατί να καεί αντίσταση ή πυκνωτής θα φενόταν 1001%) και λογικά θα συνέλθει.
Ρίξε και μια ματιά στο θερμίστορ.... Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, απλά σύνδεσέ το με ένα πολύμετρο και ζέστανέ το με έναν αναπτήρα να δείς αν μεταβάλει την ωμικότητα, υ.γ. μην αφήσεις πολύ τον αναπτήρα και το κάνεις φλαμπέ!  :Tongue2: 

Υπόψιν όλα τα παραπάνω θα τα ελέγξεις εφόσον έχεις αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο να έχει καεί τρανζίστορ εξόδου ή οδηγός των εξόδου κλπ.

----------

Apostoliz (21-06-11)

----------


## Apostoliz

Φίλε Danza ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος...σε ευχαριστώ πολύ...αυριο κιόλας θα ελέγξω αυτά πο μου είπες....υποθέτω πως το ολοκληρωμένο για την προστασία πρέπει να είναι το TL494?

----------


## Danza

Το TL494 είναι ο "οδηγός" των μόσφετ τροφοδοτικού με την διαφορά οτι διαθέτει και κύκλωμα προστασίας να κόψει το ρεύμα σε κάποια δυσλειτουργία, υπερθέρμανση κλπ!

TL494 τα πουλάνε με το κιλό πλέον κάνε μια αλλαγή δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα.

Περιμένω αποτελέσματα! Καλή επιτυχία φίλε Αποστόλη! Και μην ξεχάσεις το φορτίο στον μετασχηματιστή!

Edit: την μεσαία λήψη του μετασχηματιστή σύνδεσέ την με την κοινή γείωση του τροφοδοτικού αφού ξεκολλήσεις το δευτερεύον, καλό θα κάνεις όχι κακό  :Wink:

----------

Apostoliz (21-06-11)

----------


## ultra

> Θα ξεκολλήσεις το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή και θα συνδέσεις μια κοινή λάμπα 220v στην έξοδο με τον εξής τρόπο: τύλιγμα - μεσαία λήψη (γείωση) - τύλιγμα. Τα άκρα της λάμπας θα συνδεθούν με τα τυλίγματα και μετά με ένα πολύμετρο θα μετρήσεις τι τάση δίνει ο μετασχηματιστής ως προς την μεσαία λήψη, (το μαύρο του πολύμετρου στην μεσαία λήψη/γείωση και το κόκκινο του πολύμετρου στα τυλίγματα)


Αυτα  που προτεινεις να κανει, ειναι μεν σωστα, ομως ειναι δυσκολα. Δεν  ξεκολαει ευκολα ο μετασχηματιστης, κι ουτε ξερουμε ποσο ρευμα δινει το  τροφοδοτικο για να βαλουμε λαμπες σαν φορτιο.

Μια καλη φωτογραφια απο το εσωτερικο, θα μας βοηθησει πολυ.

Επισης μια και χρησιμοποιει το TL494, ας μας γραψει τι τασεις μετραει σε καθε πιν.

----------

Apostoliz (21-06-11)

----------


## Danza

Απορροφητική τρόμπα θέλει και "βαρβάτο" τροφοδοτικό για να ξεκολλήσει τον μετασχηματιστή, είναι όπως λες δύσκολο αλλά γίνεται...

Φίλε Κώστα πρότεινα λάμπα γιατί οι περισσότεροι ενισχυτές αυτοκινήτου λειτουργούν με +/-50vDC ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ οπότε δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα....
Αυτό για τα πιν του TL δεν το σκέφτηκα... Σωστός!

----------


## ultra

Danza, υπαρχουν μερικα πιν στο 494 που δειχνουν πολλα πραγματα. Αν δε, το 494 συνοδευεται και απο τελεστικο/συγκριτη, τοτε ειναι σχετικα ευκολο να διαγνωσει κανεις τι συμβαινει, χωρις να αγγιξει το κολητηρι  :Wink: .
Νομιζω οτι ενας ενισχυτης σαν κι αυτον, δεν δουλευει με πανω απο +/-32Vdc

Απουσιαζει ομως απο την κουβεντα ο Αποστολης...

----------

Apostoliz (21-06-11), Danza (21-06-11)

----------


## Apostoliz

Συγνώμη για την αργοπορεία στην συζήτηση έλειπα εκτός....επί του  θέματος. Μέτρησα τισ τάσεις στα ποδαραάκια του TL494 με τάση τροφοδοσίας  13.8V και είναι τα εξής: 1=2,4v  2=4,4v  3=3,7v  4=3,9v  5=1,4v   6=3,6v  7=0v(γη) 8=13v  9=0v  10=0v  11=13v  12=13v  13=4,9v  14=4,9v   15=4,9v 16=4,9v . Έχω επισυνάψει και τρείς φωτό που μπορεί να βοηθήσουν...τα φώτα σας! :Smile:  :Rolleyes: 

Φωτογραφία0079.jpgΦωτογραφία0080.jpgΦωτογραφία0081.jpg

----------


## ultra

Ωραια Αποστολη, ο ενισχυτης σου δεν δουλευει επειδη εχει ενεργοποιηθει καποια προστασια, και αναγκαζει το ολοκληρωμενο (TL494), να μην παραγει παλμους.

Για μετρα μεταξυ τους και τα ποδαρακια απο τα audio τρανζιστορ ισχυος. Πρωτα το 1 με το 2, το 1 με το 3, και τελος 2 με 3. Σου δειχνει κανενα βραχυκυκλωμενο?

Βγαλε σε παρακαλω και μια φωτογραφια απο ολο το pcb.

----------


## Apostoliz

Έχω βγάλει όλα τα Mosfet από την πλακέτα και τα έχω μετρήσει ένα ένα και κανένα δεν μου έδειξε βραχυκυκλώμένο ή ανοικτό. Τα μοσφετακια είναι τα FQP50N06. Παρακάτω και φωτό όλου του ενισχυτή και με τα μοσφετάκια που μέτρησα!
Φωτογραφία0082.jpg

----------


## ultra

Αποστολη, δεν χρειαζοταν να βγαλεις τα φετ.

Μιλαω για τα τρανζιστορ στο δεξι μερος...τι τυπος ειναι?

Αυτα μετρα...

----------


## Apostoliz

Συγνώμη δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πιά λές αυτά εννοείς? Αν ναι είναι μοσφετακια και αυτα FQP50N06

Φωτογραφία0082aaa.jpg

----------


## ultra

Ναι, αυτα λεω, αυτα ειναι τα φετ εξοδου. Τα μετρας ΟΚ ?  Μην τα ξεκολησεις ακομα, επι τοπου μετρα.

----------


## Apostoliz

Τα μετράω και είναι οκ απλά κάποια φορτίζουν τους πυκνωτές κιόλας και για αυτό τα έβγαλα να τα μετήσω ακέραια για να δω οτί είναι οκ...τι κάνουμε τώρα?

----------


## ultra

Κατ αρχην, μην ανησυχεις, θα το φτιαξουμε.

Στην τελευταια φωτογραφια, υπαρχει ενα ζευγαρι φετ, στο πανω μερος, προς το κεντρο. Το εχεις μετρησει κι αυτο?

----------


## Apostoliz

Ναι έχουν μετρήθεί και αυτά και είναι οκ όπως και οι ανορθωτές ρεύματος είναι οκ...έχω μία υποψία για τον τελεστικό που οδηγεί το TL494....

----------


## ultra

Μπορεις να ξεκολησεις τις διπλοδιοδιους?

Εχει 2 σε καθε μερια. Μια με κοινη ανοδο, και μια με κοινη καθοδο.

Με την ευκαιρια, σε τι ταση ειναι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες στο δευτερευον?

----------


## Apostoliz

Οι διόδοι μετρήθηκαν πάνω στην πλακέτα και είναι οκ θες να τους βγάλω όπωσ και να έχει αν λέμε τις ίδιες...η τάση πάνω στους πυκνωτες είναι 24V
Φωτογραφία0078gfde4e.jpg

----------


## ultra

Στην τελευταια φωτογραφια, κοιτωντας τα ημιαγωγα που βιδωνονται στο ψυγειο, εχουμε:

Στο πανω αριστερο μερος εχει  4x50N06 και λιγο δεξιοτερα 2 διπλοδιοδους περιπου τετοιου τυπουAAA.jpg

Στο κατω μερος, ακριβως τα ιδια. Μπορεις να ξεκολησεις τις διπλοδιοδους? 

Προσεξε μονο να σημειωσεις, ποια παει, που.

----------


## Apostoliz

Τις έβγαλα αλλά δεν έχω τάση επάνω στον ενισχυτή τον έχω αποσυνδέση, να κάνω κάποια μέτρηση?

----------


## ultra

Ναι, συνεδεσε 12V και GND, και δωσε επισης 12V στο remote, ωστε να ξεκινησει.

Μετρα και γραψε τις τασεις στα 8 πιν του 4558.

----------


## Apostoliz

Φίλε ultra είδαμε πράσινο φώς....λοιπόν η τάση πάνω στο πιν 8 του 4558 ήταν 13.8V τροφόδοσία 13.8V αλλά γυρνάει η προστασία σε πράσινο τώρα πιά από κόκκινο με βγαλμένες τις διπλοδιόδους...έχουν θέμα οι διπλοδίοδοι ή βρισκόμαστε κοντά στη λύση...πάντως ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ απο τώρα για το κουράγιο σου!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## ultra

Παρακαλω.

Απλα διαπιστωσαμε οτι οτι η βλαβη ειναι στο audio, σε καποιο καναλι.

Τα φετ του τροφοδοτικου (4 πανω αριστερα και 4 κατω αριστερα), ειναι στην πλακετα?

----------


## Apostoliz

Ναι είναι μόνο η διπλοδιόδοι έχουν βγεί...επίσης σορρυ για πρίν δεν σου εγραψα τις τάσεις για το 4558 
1=12.7v  2=0.08v  3=2.4v  4=0v  5=5v  6=12.7v  7=1.43v  8=13.7v

----------


## ultra

To TL494 τι ταση εχει στο πιν 4, και 16 ?

----------


## Apostoliz

πιν 4= 0,03v και πιν 16=4.99v

----------


## ultra

Ωραια. Παλμογραφος υπαρχει?

----------


## Apostoliz

όχι φίλε Κώστα δυστυχώς δεν είμαστε τόσο εξελιγμένοι..... :Sad:

----------


## ultra

Χε χε, δεν πειραζει. Μπορεις να μετρησεις την ταση στα πιν 8 και 11 του TL 494 ?

----------


## Apostoliz

λοιπόν πιν 8=12,88v και πιν 11=12.88v

----------


## ultra

Τελεια !

Και για να ειμαστε σιγουροι, προσεξε τι θα κανουμε:

Ξανακολα τις διπλοδιοδους στην θεση τους, αλλα σε ολες, στραβωσε προς τα πανω το μεσαιο τους ποδαρακι, ετσι ωστε να μην κοληθει.

Προσεξε ποια παει που.

Σε παρακαλω, επιβεβαιωσε οτι καταλαβες τι θελω να κανουμε.

----------


## Apostoliz

απλα ξαναβάζω τις διπλοδιόδους στη θέση τους με μόνη εξαίρεση το κοινό σημείο τους μεσαιό ποδαράκι θα ειναι στον αέρα...έγινε, δίνω τάση?

----------


## ultra

Δωσεεεεεε :Smile: 

Εκει μπροστα απο τους 2 τορροειδης μετασχηματιστες, υπαρχει ενα χοντρο γεφυρωμα που ενωνει τον ενα με τον αλλο.

Σε αυτο το σημειο, βαλε τον μαυρο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου σου.

Τον κοκκινο, βαλτον στο σηκωμενο ποδαρακι απο καθε μια διοδο.  Ταση (DC), εχουμε ?

----------


## Apostoliz

έχουμεεεεεεεεεεε!!!! εξακολουθεί να είναι πράσινο η προστασία και πάνω στη μεσαιές λήψεις έχω αντίστοιχα +27 -27 με απόκλιση 0,5 με 0,8v(δηλαδή η μία πλευρά μπορεί να μου δωσει και -28v +26,7)

----------


## ultra

Μπραβο!

Να συνεχισουμε αυριο?

Κατα τις 23:00 ????

----------


## Apostoliz

οκ φίλε κώστα ήσουν πολύ συνεργάσιμος....ίσως λίγο πιό αργά γιατι θα σχολάσω αργά και θα θέλω λίγο χρόνο για να γυρίσω κατά της 12:30  01:00 μπορείς??

----------


## ultra

οκ, τοτε.

----------


## Apostoliz

καλό βράδυ ευχαριστώ για όλα.... :Biggrin:

----------


## ultra

Αποστολη, βγαλε μου μια καθαρη φωτογραφια ενος καναλιου audio, πχ αυτουνου που δειχνω.

Οι μεγαλες πρασινες αντιστασεις, ξεκινανε απο το μεσαιο η το δεξιο ποδαρακι των φετ?

Στην αλλη τους ακρη, ενωνονται μεταξυ τους?Φωτογραφία 2.JPG

----------


## Apostoliz

Από το αριστερό FET(όπως είναι στην φωτό) το δεξιό ποδαράκι μεσω της αριστερής αντίστασης πηγαίνει στην αριστερή αντίσταση η οποία συνδέται με το μεσαίο ποδαράκι του δεξιού FET. 

Φωτογραφία0084aaa.jpgΦωτογραφία0084.jpg

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, αρα αυτες οι αντιστασεις πηγαινουν στο μεγαφωνο.

Ποσα καναλια εχει αυτος ο ενισχυτης?

----------


## Apostoliz

Λοιπόν ο κατασκευαστής λέει : 2000W 5.1 channel car amplifier
RMS Power @ 4Ohm: 50W x 4CH + 70W(Center) + 120W(Sub) 
Bridge Mode Power @ 4 Ohm: 120W x 2CH + 70W(center) + 120W(Sub) 
Μάλλον πεντακάναλος είναι....και ναι οι αντιδτάσεις πάνε στα μεγάφωνα!

----------


## ultra

Εξακαναλος ειναι.

Μπορεις να δεις αν ειναι κοινο το μεσαιο ποδι ολων των φετ που εχω σημειωσει?Φωτογραφία  6.JPG
Χωρις ταση φυσικα....

----------


## Apostoliz

Αυτά που σου έχω ομόχρωμα ενωνονται μεταξύ τους....το μεσαιό ενωνονται  μόνο απο επάνω(όπως είναι η φωτο) τα πρασινα και κάτω ξεχωριστα τα  πορτοκαλί. τα ρόζ επάνω ενωνονται μαζί(δεξί πόδι FET) όπως και τα  γαλάζια κάτω (όπως διαβάζουμε το φετ)δεξί ποδι...αν δεν κατάλαβες κάτι  κωστα πες νου να σου διευκρινήσω!
Φωτογραφία0082true.jpg

----------


## ultra

Δηλαδη ροζ και γαλαζια, δεν ενωνονται, σωστα?

----------


## Apostoliz

Σορυ ροζ και γαλάζια ενωνονται έχεις δίκιο!!! my fault!!

----------


## ultra

Δοκιμες τωρα. Κολα παλι κανονικα το μεσαιο ποδι απο τις 2 πανω διπλοδιοδους, αυτο που ειχαμε στον αερα.

Δωσε ταση και ξεκινα τον ενισχυτη. Αναβει κανονικα?

----------


## Apostoliz

διευκρίνηση μόνο της 2 επάνω όχι τις 2 κάτω?

----------


## ultra

Σωστα, μονο τις 2 επανω.

----------


## Apostoliz

όχι δε λειτουργεί ο ενισχυτής δουλευει η προστασία πάλι κοκκινο led μόνιμα! :Huh:

----------


## ultra

Αυτο σημαινει οτι το χαλασμενο καναλι ειναι σε εκεινη την μερια.

Για ξεκολα τωρα τα NPN τρανζιστορ που σου σημειωνωΦωτογραφία πανω prot.JPG και ξαναδοκιμασε να τον αναψεις.

----------


## Apostoliz

όχι Κώστα παραμένει σε κατάσταση προστασίας

----------


## ultra

Δεν καταλαβαινω.

Για να δουμε, ξεκολα παλι το μεσαιο ποδι απο τις πανω διπλοδιοδους, και κολα τα δυο ποδια των απο κατω.

----------


## Apostoliz

συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση προστασίας και μετά την αλλαγη φίλε κωστα...σορυ για την αργοπορια δεν κολουσε το ποδαρακι!

----------


## ultra

Κατι δεν εχω καταλαβει...

Προσπαθουμε να βρουμε ποιο ειναι το ελατωματικο καναλι.

Τροφοδοτουμε την πανω μερια των ενισχυτων, και δειχνει λαθος.

Τροφοδοτουμε την κατω μερια των ενισχυτων, και παλι λαθος....

Για δες αν το μεσαιο ποδι της διπλοδιοδου με αυτο το σχεδιο ειναι κοινο και στις 2 μεριες....FEP16.jpg(πανω και κατω)

Χωρις ταση βεβαια....

----------


## Apostoliz

είναι κώστα!

----------


## ultra

Βρε συ Αποστολη, αυτο σημαινει οτι τα 2 τροφοδοτικα ειναι παραλληλα!

Μπερδευτηκα με τα χρωματα πιο πριν....

Χθες που μετρησες στον αερα το μεσαιο ποδι των διπλοδιοδων, οι τασεις που εδειχνε πανω και κατω, ηταν ιδιες? δηλ +27V πανω και +27V κατω?

Και -27V πανω, και -27V κατω?

----------


## Apostoliz

έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο πάνω έχω +-27v και κάτω +-27v με μικρές αποκλίσεις το πάνω με το κάτω όπως σου είπα και εχτές +-0,8v

----------


## ultra

Εμ, γι αυτο μπαινει συνεχεια σε προστασια.

Δεν μπορω να δω καθαρα, αλλα στην εξοδο καθε καναλιου, δηλ εκει που ενωνονται οι μεγαλες πρασινες αντιστασεις, πρεπει να συνδεεται ο συλλεκτης ενος μικρου τρανζιστορ (σαν το 2N3904 που 

ξεκολησες πιο πριν. Μπορεις να το δεις? Η φωτο δεν με βοηθαει...

----------


## Apostoliz

Αυτό λες Κώστα? αν ναί είναι 2Ν3906
Φωτογραφία00842n39.jpg

----------


## ultra

Οχι αυτο. Αυτο που δειχνει το ποστ 55....Ποια εχεις ξεκολησει?

----------


## Apostoliz

Αχά εννοείς να βγάλω και από τα αλλα κανάλια τα 2ν3904? αυτά?
Φωτογραφία πανω prot.JPG

----------


## ultra

Αυτα εννοω, αλλα πριν τα ξεκολησεις, δειξε μου που συνδεονται τα ποδια τους (απο ενα, ειναι το ιδιο στα υπολοιπα)

----------


## Apostoliz

βοηθάει καθόλου αυτό?
Φωτογραφία0086blue.jpg

----------


## ultra

Αμε!

Λοιπον, αυτο πρεπει να ειναι το τρανζιστορ της προστασιας του καθε καναλιου.

Τα 3 πανω ειναι εκτος?

----------


## Apostoliz

ναι να βγάλω και τα κάτω?

----------


## ultra

Ναι, θα προσπαθησουμε να απενεργοποιησουμε την προστασια των ενισχυτων.

----------


## Apostoliz

τισ διπλοδιόδους τις συνδέω? και αν ναι ποιες όλες?

----------


## ultra

Συνεδεσε οποιο ζευγαρι θες, και βαλε μπρος

----------


## Apostoliz

εβγαλα όλα τα 2n3904 απο κάθε ενισχυτή σύνδεσα τις δύο διπλοδιόδους τισ κάτω αλλα η προστασία παραμένει...τι να κάνω άλλο Κώστα??

----------


## ultra

Ετσι οπως ειναι σε προστασια, γραψε μου τις τασεις στα πιν του 4558

----------


## Apostoliz

αυτό δίπλα στο tl494 έτσι? πιν 1=1,42v   2=4.65v  3=2.54v  4=0v  5=4.99v   6=1.42v  7=12.75   8=13.8v

----------


## ultra

Ενταξει, τα εγραψα. Το πιν 2 που συνδεεται?

----------


## Apostoliz

μεσω μίας διόδου και μίας αντίστασης που βρίσκονται παράλληλα στον πιν 3 του tl494

----------


## ultra

και το πιν 6 ?

----------


## Apostoliz

βοηθάει καθόλου η φωτό??
Φωτογραφία0087helps.jpg

----------


## ultra

Μπορεις να βγαλεις μια φωτο απο το δεξι μερος του ενισχυτη, εκει που βρισκεται η εισοδος και οι τελεστικοι ενισχυτες?

Με ενδιαφερει κυριως το σημειο οπου υπαρχουν 2 βατικες αντιστασεις, 2 ηλεκτρολυτικοι, και 2 ζενερ.

Μιλαω για το κομματι υποβιβασης της τασης των +/-27V, σε σταθεροποιημενη +/-15V.

----------


## ultra

Μελετωντας παλι τις φωτογραφιες, κατεληξα στα εξης συμπερασματα :

Τα καναλια ειναι τοποθετημενα οπως δειχνω στην φωτογραφια. Με ειχε μπερδεψει πολυ το γεγονος οτι το κεντρικο, ειναι ισχυροτερο απο τα front...τελικα   κινεζιες, δεν ισχυει αυτο. (Το μπασο ειναι ισχυροτερο επειδη αποτελειται απο 2 γεφυρωμενους τελικους).

Φωτογραφία8.jpg
Τα 2Ν3904 που εβγαλες χθες 99.99% ειναι τα τρανζιστορ της προστασιας. Ειδικα, αν ολες οι αντιστασεις 680Ω συνδεονται μεταξυ τους. (επιβεβαιωσε το αυτο σε παρακαλω).


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 0Φωτογραφία9.jpg

----------


## Apostoliz

Κώστα όλες οι αντιστάσεις συνδέονται μεταξύ τους και οι επάνω και οι κάτω. Όσο για το κομμάτι με τους τελεστικούς βρήκα τις ζενερ και τα πυκνωτάκια και τα στέλνω φωτό:
Φωτογραφία0089_001klo.jpgΦωτογραφία0088_001klaa.jpg

Μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να ελέγξουμε τα κανάλια ένα ένα ξεχωριστά??

----------


## ultra

Ναι, αυτα ειναι.

Για αρχη, μπορεις να σηκωσεις το ενα ποδι απο τις ζενερ, και να τις μετρησεις?

Καλου κακου, ξεκολα και την μια μερια απο τις 2 αντιστασεις 330Ω που βρισκονται ακριβως πισω απο τους ηλεκτρολυτικους? 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21328

Για να δοκιμασεις τα καναλια ενα-ενα οπως πολυ σωστα λες, θα πρεπει να ξεκολησεις ολα τα jumper που φερνουν την ταση σε καθε καναλι. Αν δε, μερικα παιρνουν ταση 

χωρις jumper, θα πρεπει να κοβεις διαδρομους.

Ειναι πολυ σωστη η σκεψη σου, αλλα θελει δουλεια.

Αν θυμαμαι καλα, θα πρεπει να ειναι εκτος ολα τα 2N3904 της προστασιας.

Για κανε μια δοκιμη να ανοιξεις τον ενισχυτη χωρις αυτα και χωρις τις 330R....

Επισης, μπορεις να μου δειξεις που συνδεεται αυτο το τρανζιστορ?Φωτογραφία 11.jpg

----------


## Apostoliz

Κώστα η φωτό που ζήτησες
Φωτογραφία0084mikro.jpg
Τώρα να δώσω τάση χωρίς τα 2n3904 που εβγαλα και με σηκωμένες τις 330Ω??? Τις διόδους που εβγαλα για μέτρηση να τις ξανασυνδέσω?

----------


## ultra

Αν λειπουν οι 330Ω, δεν παιζει ρολο αν οι διοδοι ειναι εντος η οχι.

Μηπως εχεις κανενα συμμετρικο τροφοδοτικο (η εστω 2 τροφοδοτικα που βαζοντας τα σε σειρα) να εχουμε ταση εξοδου +/-12, η +/-15, η και λιγο 

παραπανω ? Παντως οχι παραπανω απο +/-30V...

----------


## Apostoliz

update Κωστα! Μάλλον κάτι έκανα και βγήκε το τροφοδοτικό off γιατί δίνω  τάση με συνδεμένες τις διπλοδιόδους οπως και εχω σηκωμένα τα μεσαία ποδαράκια τους και παραμένει σε προστασία οπότε κάτι έπαιξε με  τροφοδοτικό. Τώρα για να σε βοηθήσω μέτρησα τάσεις και στο TL494 και  στο 4558.  TL494   1=2.54  2=4.4  3=4.69  4=4.21  5=1.47  6=3.65  7=0   8=13  9=0  10=0  11=13  12=13  13=4.9  14=4.9  15=2.35 16=4.9

4558  1=1.42  2=4.6  3=2.54  4=0  5=4,99  6=1.42  7=12.7  8=13.8   με τροφοδοσία 13.8V.   

Τώρα  μου κεινεί το ενδιαφέρον που στο 4558 το πιν1, 2, 6 ,7  που βγάζει άλλες τάσεις ενω εν  λειτουργεία εβγαζε  πιν1=12,7  πιν2=0.08  πιν6=12.7  πιν7=1.43....κάτι  παιζει....

----------


## ultra

Το 4558 ειναι συνδεμολογημενο σαν συγκριτης. Δηλαδη, οταν στο πιν 2 (inverting input), εφαρμοσουμε μια ταση μεγαλυτερη απο αυτη στο πιν 3 (non inverting input), τοτε η εξοδος του opamp θα εχει χαμηλο δυναμικο (θα τεινει στο 0).
Θα πρεπει να ακολουθησεις τα υλικα που καταληγουν τοσο στο πιν 2, οσο και στο πιν 6.

Μια και εχω δει κατασκευαστικα λαθη σε αυτο το σημειο, θα σου προτεινα να κολησεις μια βαση στην θεση του 4558 και να δοκιμασεις ενα LM358 η ενα LM393.

Οι σωστες τασεις του 4558 (σε αυτον τον ενισχυτη) ειναι:

1. 12V
2. 0
3.2.4
4. 0 (GND)
5. 5V
6. 12V
7. 1.4
8. (Vcc)

Συμμετρικο τροφοδοτικο, υπαρχει?

----------


## Apostoliz

Δηλαδη μου προτείνεις να βγάλω τον 4558 και να τον αντικαταστήσω με LM358 ή LM393?? Κώστα δεν υπάρχει συμμετρικό τροφοδοτικό ...αλλά έχω μία μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου σπίτι (σε καλή κατάσταση) και το τροφοδοτικό που έχω οπότε μπορούμε νομιζώ να παίξουμε μπάλα....

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, ας το δουμε μετα το θεμα του συμμετρικου τροφοδοτικου.


Τα led που ειναι στην πλακετα, απο που τροφοδοτουνται?

----------


## Apostoliz

Κώστα επειδή είμαι στην δουλειά τώρα θα το δώ μπροστά μου όταν πάω σπίτι οπότε θα σου πω πιό μετά...πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά μέσω ενός τρανζίστορ και μίας εξόδου του συκριτή αλλά για σίγουρα να το δω...

----------


## ultra

Λογικα η εξοδος απο το πιν 1 του 4558 οδηγει το led.

Αυτο που μπορεις να δοκιμασεις ειναι να αφαιρεσεις το 2Ν3904 που βρισκεται διπλα απο το 494.

Προσεξε, γιατι μαλλον ετσι απενεργοποιειται ολοκληρη η προστασια, και το ολοκληρωμενο θα παραγει παλμους οτι κι αν γινεται.

Με το μεσαιο ποδαρακι ολων των διπλοδιοδων σηκωμενο, τροφοδοτησε πολυ προσεκτικα τον ενισχυτη.

Για να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα γινει καμμια ζημια, βαλε σε σειρα με το +12V μια μικρη ασφαλεια 2-3Α

----------


## Apostoliz

Κώστα αυτό το 2n3904 μου λές? θα το κοιτάξω ασαπ!!!  :Biggrin: 
Φωτογραφία0080aaa.JPG

----------


## ultra

Αυτο! Για δες, τι κανει οταν ξεκινας τον ενισχυτη χωρις αυτο?

----------


## Apostoliz

Κώστα ζεσταίνω κολητήρι και σου λέω... :Biggrin:

----------


## Apostoliz

Κώστα τίποτα δεν παίζει μπάλα και χωρίς το 2n3904 παραμένει σε προστασία...τι να κοιτάξω?

----------


## ultra

Το πιν 4 του 494 εχει περιπου 5V ?

Εχεις τροπο να δεις ποσο ρευμα τραβαει ωντας σε προστασια?

----------


## Apostoliz

> update Κωστα! Μάλλον κάτι έκανα και βγήκε το τροφοδοτικό off γιατί δίνω  τάση με συνδεμένες τις διπλοδιόδους οπως και εχω σηκωμένα τα μεσαία ποδαράκια τους και παραμένει σε προστασία οπότε κάτι έπαιξε με  τροφοδοτικό. Τώρα για να σε βοηθήσω μέτρησα τάσεις και στο TL494 και  στο 4558.  TL494   1=2.54  2=4.4  3=4.69  4=4.21  5=1.47  6=3.65  7=0   8=13  9=0  10=0  11=13  12=13  13=4.9  14=4.9  15=2.35 16=4.9
> 
> 4558  1=1.42  2=4.6  3=2.54  4=0  5=4,99  6=1.42  7=12.7  8=13.8   με τροφοδοσία 13.8V.   
> 
> Τώρα  μου κεινεί το ενδιαφέρον που στο 4558 το πιν1, 2, 6 ,7  που βγάζει άλλες τάσεις ενω εν  λειτουργεία εβγαζε  πιν1=12,7  πιν2=0.08  πιν6=12.7  πιν7=1.43....κάτι  παιζει....


Οι τάσεις παραμένουν ως έχουν που σου έγραψα παραπάνω... :Sad:

----------


## ultra

Λοιπον, ξανακολησε το 3904, (πρεπει να ειναι σταθεροποιημενο το τροφοδοτικο του ενισχυτη) και αυτο το τρανζιστορ να ρυθμιζει την διαρκεια των παλμων.

Δοκιμασε να ξεκολησεις την διοδο DP7 . Ειναι κοντα στο 2 ποδι του 494.

Απο οτι φαινεται, οι βλαβες γιναν 2. Μπορεις να επιβεβαιωσεις οτι το μεσαιο ποδι και των 4 διπλοδιοδων ειναι στον αερα?

----------


## Apostoliz

14,30 mA και το πιν 4 του 494 δείνει 4,22V

----------


## ultra

Το ρευμα αυτο το τραβαει απο την γραμμη των 12V, η απο το remote?

Κι αυτη η ακριβεια μετρησης, που οφειλεται? :Huh:

----------


## Apostoliz

Μαζί τα έχω οπότε μάλλον το remote παίχει να είναι ...τι εννοείς η ακρίβεια μέτρησης??έβαλα σε σειρά το πολύμετρο για να δώ κατανάλωση....έκανα κάτι λάθος?
Όσο αφορά το 2N3904 έβαλα ένα καινούριο όσο για τισ διπλοδιόδους όλες το μεσαίο πόδι είναι στον αέρα...

----------


## ultra

Απλα, μου εκανε εντυπωση....πολυ σωστα εκανες! Δοκιμασες να τον ξεκινησεις χωρις την διοδο?

Τι τροφοδοτικο εχεις?

----------


## Apostoliz

Με την δίοδο DP7 στον αέρα πάλι προστασία κόκκινο....τι έκανα λάθος Κώστα? Ένα σταθεροποιημένο απο 0-30V στα 4Α

----------


## ultra

Τιποτα δεν εχεις κανει λαθος :Smile:  Απλα, εμεις δεν μπορουμε να εντοπισουμε την βλαβη του τροφοδοτικου.... :Confused1:

----------


## Apostoliz

Τι άλλο να κοιτάξω??

----------


## ultra

Μηπως ειναι η ωρα να περασουμε στο plan B ?

----------


## Apostoliz

plan b είναι αυτό που λέγαμε στα pm?? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Apostoliz

Τελικά μετά από φιλότιμες προσπάθειες ο ενισχυτής στάλθηκε σε εναν πολύ  εξαιρετικό άνθρωπο από εδώ μέσα και επισκευάστηκε....οι βλάβες αυτού...  κομμένος αγωγός καμμένο ένας πυκνωτής... καμμένο ενα Bcδακι.....φωτό  παρακάτω...Τhanx again!!
REPAIRED TRACEa.jpgAMP IDLEa.jpgAMP REMa.jpgCUT TRACEa.jpgFAULTY CAPACITORa.jpg

----------

Danza (13-07-11)

----------


## navar

> Τελικά μετά από φιλότιμες προσπάθειες ο ενισχυτής στάλθηκε σε εναν πολύ  εξαιρετικό άνθρωπο από εδώ μέσα και επισκευάστηκε....


δεν είναι κακό να μας πείς ποιός τον ανέλαβε , δεν είναι διαφήμηση , δεν είναι κακόβουλο και εκ του πονηρού !
έτσι για να ξέρουν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη σε παρόμοια κατάσταση ποιόν να εμπιστεύονται !

(αν και προσωπικά ψυλλιάζομαι κάποιον !)

----------

stelios_a (02-10-13)

----------


## Apostoliz

> δεν είναι κακό να μας πείς ποιός τον ανέλαβε , δεν είναι διαφήμηση , δεν είναι κακόβουλο και εκ του πονηρού !
> έτσι για να ξέρουν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη σε παρόμοια κατάσταση ποιόν να εμπιστεύονται !
> 
> (αν και προσωπικά ψυλλιάζομαι κάποιον !)


Νομίζω ότι δε χρειάζετε συστάσεις ποιός είναι....(βλέπε προηγούμενα posts  :Wink: )!!! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> δεν είναι κακό να μας πείς ποιός τον ανέλαβε , δεν είναι διαφήμηση ...


Κώστα, αν και καθιστός (φαντάζομαι), ορθά μιλάς ...  :Biggrin: 
Συμφωνώ με το παραπάνω.

----------


## navar

> Νομίζω ότι δε χρειάζετε συστάσεις ποιός είναι....(βλέπε προηγούμενα posts )!!! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!


οκ λοιπόν , έχουμε μία ακόμα μία θετική ψήφο στον συνονόματο μου Ultra !




> Κώστα, αν και καθιστός (φαντάζομαι), ορθά μιλάς ... 
> Συμφωνώ με το παραπάνω.


μπα δεν τι βρίσκω καθιστός , μαρέσουν άλλες στάσεις :P :P

----------


## moutoulos

> οκ λοιπόν , έχουμε μία ακόμα μία θετική ψήφο στον συνονόματο μου Ultra !


Τα σέβη μου Κώστα. Οχι εσύ ...  :Biggrin: , τον *Ultra* λεω.





> μπα δεν τι βρίσκω καθιστός , μαρέσουν άλλες στάσεις :P :P


... και πολύ καλά κάνεις  :Biggrin:

----------


## ultra

Eυχαριστω Κωστα και Γρηγορη.

Μια και τελος καλο, ολα καλα, ας αναφερθω κι εγω σε αυτην την επισκευη.

Κατ αρχην αυτος ο ενισχυτης φοραει 2 μοσφετ Ν καναλιου σε καθε καναλι audio.

Το ενα φετ απο καποιο καναλι ειχε καει και αντικατασταθει. Οταν καηκε, προφανως τραβηξε υπερβολικο ρευμα, κι ετσι εχουμε τον κομμενο διαδρομο.

Καθε φορα που δοκιμαζε να εκκινησει ο ενισχυτης, λογω του κομμενου διαδρομου, τα καναλια παιρναν μονο την μια συμμετρικη ταση τροφοδοσιας, 

και το κυκλωμα προστασιας εκλεινε το τροφοδοτικο.

Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση, ειναι η τελευταια φωτογραφια που εχει ανεβασει ο Αποστολης, και δειχνει αυτον τον κεραμικο βραχυκυκλωμενο.

Η θεση του στον ενισχυτη ηταν σαν bypass, μεταξυ των δυο rails.

Εχω δει αρκετες φορες ηλεκτρολυτικους βραχυκυκλωμενους, αλλα ποτε-ως τωρα, κεραμικο. Ο πυκνωτης δειχνει το απολυτο "0". Κανει για jumper !

Τελος, να πω, οτι ολοι μαθαμε κατι απο αυτην την επισκευη. Καλη συνεχεια.

----------

nikolasswts (04-01-13)

----------

